
Ask HN: Does anyone else find it bothersome how may recruiters are on here? - Morgan17
Just wondering if it&#x27;s just me?
======
duiker101
I don't find it bothersome but I think it's pretty obvious that where there is
a lot of talent you will get a lot of recruiters...

~~~
Morgan17
That's fair I guess.

